# Juwel Helialux Reviews



## Nubias (6 Sep 2018)

Considering an upgrade to a helialux unit plus controller for my rio180 for the reasons of being able to have the lights dimmed and not running at 100% to try balance the low tech tank a little more to get some algae under control. Also to be able to have a programmed sunrise and sunset transition for aesthetic reasons and to not startle the fish so much as the instant on and off of the standard multilux unit. Moon lighting function doesn't interest me at all.

For those that have or have used the helialux unit what are your thoughts on the difference between it and the factory multilux units? Does anyone use it for a low tech setup and if so at what percentage's and lighting periods are you running?

I would prefer a full spectrum RGB unit and will consider the helialux spectrum when it is released however thinking its probably not worth it for where I am at currently.

Now I would consider importing the two items to Australia from the UK or Europe somewhere as the pricing seems more reasonable depending on shipping, assuming I would just need to change the main power lead to the transformer to suit my plug shape. Australia is 230-240V 50Hz.

What are the best online stores over there that do international shipping?


----------

